# Scorpion breeds?



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, me again.
Just a quick question. What breeds of scorpion are there? I know of the Emparor and also of the desert hairy. Are there any others?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres loads of differnet breeds, some are more commonly seen in the pet trade though.

S. marious palmatus
H.spinifer
Iomachus politus
Liocheles australasiae
Hadagenes sp
Bothriurus sp
P.cavimanus

thats just a few I had to hand there is others.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

overall theres a few, lol
bowt 1398 recognised other species or so, not including those with working names, hehe
There is alot available in the trade, most Pandinus/ Heterometrus, then you get Your Hadrurus, and hadogenes sp.
Still loads others but those are the majority youl come across.


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, i didnt know there were so many. I knew of the main stream Emparor and desert hairy, but i dont know of many others in the pet trade. lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

SiUK said:


> theres loads of differnet breeds, some are more commonly seen in the pet trade though.
> 
> S. marious palmatus
> H.spinifer
> ...


S.Maurus Palmatus / Fuscus 

If you are thinking of getting into some of the 'rarer' scorpion sp then your best bet is trying to find a contact/wholesaler from the area that the sp your interested in is from.


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

I found a website before that had alot of breeds on there. Theres some realy cool looking ones


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> S.Maurus Palmatus / Fuscus
> 
> If you are thinking of getting into some of the 'rarer' scorpion sp then your best bet is trying to find a contact/wholesaler from the area that the sp your interested in is from.


alright clever clogs :whip::lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

SiUK said:


> alright clever clogs :whip::lol2:


:razz:

Sorry mate, they are my favourite sp out of the lot so I get a bit defensive, wait till someone slags em off :whistling2::lol2::blush:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah they are nice scorps, I had one a little while ago, didnt live very long unfortunately


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

I was tempted to slag it off, but since i dont know what it is i wont


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

I was tempted to slag it off, since i have never seen one i wont . What type of scorp would you recomend to a begginer. I like desert hairys, and emparors are cool looking.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

both are pretty easy to keep, emps are generally recomended as beginner scorps though


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Scorpio Maurus Fuscus:









(Pic from http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/s_maurus_fuscus_israel.jpg).


Scorpio Maurus Palmatus:










(My pic).


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah i know, but thats why i want something a bit different.


Waaaw thats a nice scorp. Do you have any different scorp pics? I realy want one, i have to convince my parents though. *sigh*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Heres my palmatus pics taken by macro junkie though









and a close up


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Scorpio what?... :whistling2:







Dont like em:lol2:
wned8:






Only joking, they wicked, just couldnt resist:crazy:





Christ Si, beautiful pics. aww its smiling..:flrt:


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

What is good to keep em on? I have seen some on Sand and some on soil.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

depends whether they are desert species or not


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Shellhead said:


> What is good to keep em on? I have seen some on Sand and some on soil.


S.Maurus Palmatus on sand.

S.Maurus Fuscus on soil/sand mix.


----------



## Shellhead (Jan 4, 2008)

Well cheers, you guys are doing a good job of making ne want one more


----------

